# What Trim is my 350Z



## CHISSAN (Jun 8, 2010)

Got 2006 Z with no Brembo or no Nav.
VIN JN1AZ34D76M307XXX. ANY TELLING WHAT TRIM? TOURING, TRACK...
FOUND OUT THATS IT WAS MADE IN JAPAN NOT THE STATES.
AND THE ENGINE INS A VQ35(DE) which I think has 300hp or 306hp???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not track. Probably touring. All 350z's were made in Japan.


----------



## CHISSAN (Jun 8, 2010)

hmm touring . I tried Decoding the VIN of the web. but didnt say much besides that JN1A was japan the Tochigi Plant and the year 2006, Thanks I will keep trying to find a more documented resource.


----------

